
Large-Scale Machine Learning for Drug Discovery - rey12rey
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/03/large-scale-machine-learning-for-drug.html?m=0
======
jleyank
The scale of this work is quite impressive but the idea of applying neural
nets to chemistry dates to the 80's or 90's, possibly earlier. It all comes
down to the quality of the data and whether the model(s) are actually
predictive rather than retrospective. Medicinal chemistry is a conservative
field, but given the series of "totally remakes the field" events that have
occurred over the last 30+ years, some of the resistance is understandable.
Gasteiger and Zupan have a survey from 1993: Neural Networks in Chemistry
(Angew Chem Int Ed Engl 32,503).

The big thing will be if it helps prevent compounds dying in the clinic, as
such late in the day failures are the most expensive. ADME/Tox prediction
would be a huge win, although QSAR/QSPR has been fighting this war basically
forever. The companies have the data while the researchers have the methods
and bodies - getting these two entities to work together have prevented
success in the past. Although the data is not as good as one would hope,
particularly after the merger mania in pharma have mixed up all the datasets.

Edit: They published a whole book about it in 1999: Neural Networks in
Chemistry and Drug Design (Wiley, probably $$). Also thought to add that I
have no relationship to his work.

------
benhamner
We hosted a smaller scale version of this on Kaggle with Merck several years
ago:
[https://www.kaggle.com/c/MerckActivity](https://www.kaggle.com/c/MerckActivity)

It's great to see that competition's result both supported and extended!

------
iskander
Rich Caruana's original paper on multitask learning (from the 90s) talks about
this very kind of multi-headed neural networks and it doesn't appear that this
Google paper has done anything new with the algorithm.

So, what's actually novel in this paper?

The AUC improvements they show are fairly modest. Training on millions of data
points is pretty old hat in the neural network world.

~~~
Houshalter
That they can improve drug discovery? That isn't interesting enough?

~~~
iskander
>That they can improve drug discovery?

ICML is not a molecular biology journal and can't judge this paper on those
merits (and probably neither can most people on news.yc). From a machine
learning perspective, though, there isn't much here.

~~~
letitgo12345
Seems like it's still under review. I feel it's a bit improper to put out a
press release when the paper is still under review -- that can easily
influence the review process.

------
mchusma
I've long wanted some way to donate all of my health data to support things
like this. Anyone know any way to do this?

~~~
markgravesmyire
Check out the work being done by John Wilbanks and sagebase. Also, myire is an
early stage startup with this goal in mind.

Check out my talks at gravesmedical.com and let me know if you are interested

------
dlo
This is terrific work.

On a related note, Atomwise has been doing this for over a year. And they've
been able to make predictions that have been tested in the real world in areas
such as multiple sclerosis, C. Difficile, and Ebola.

[http://www.atomwise.com/](http://www.atomwise.com/)

Full disclosure: They are my YC batch mates.

